# Looking for Polystyrene mug mailers in the US



## Anamootoo (Feb 10, 2014)

Title says it. I've tried putting my Indestructo boxes through the ringer and while they may never see that much action in shipping, I'd like to try something else. Does anyone know of a source for polystyrene mug mailers in the US? Thanks, Renee


----------



## Anamootoo (Feb 10, 2014)

Found it. Search Styrofoam instead. lol (Hand to forehead)


----------



## efimage (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you have a link to where you found them?

Thanks


----------



## Anamootoo (Feb 10, 2014)

Yep. At Coastal. Gift Mug Box with Foam - for 11 oz. Mugs - Sturdy and Protective! (set of 36) **Click for quantity discounts!**


----------



## efimage (Apr 23, 2014)

Have you used them yet? Can you ship with the included box or are you going to put it inside another box?
I am just getting started with mugs but I will be using the 5x5x5 Indestructo mailers and bubble wrap as filler. I have seen those before at On Costals website. I guess I just need to order some and try it out for myself


----------



## Anamootoo (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm actually not sure yet. The 5*5 doesn't work with my shipping method. Too big to go in the package. I have a shipping solution for single mugs. The 4*5*7 indestructo double mug box. I convert it to a single opening so that I can lay the mug down and and pack/protect it better. Still looking for a safe double mug (set) option. Right now I'm using the same indestructo box with bubble wrap and hoping like hell.


----------

